# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Ti ike...

## Poeti

Ti ike ne hapesirat e pafund te botes qe nuk e gjej, ike pa me then as lamtumiren e fundit, se paku vetem si nje shprehje e edukates tende!? Ike aty ku syte e mij nuk arrijne, ku mendja ime nuk ka qasje dhe ku zemra ime do te digjej nga vetmia.
Ike dhe as koken mbrapa nuk ktheve, ike duke e harruar cdo dite te kaluar bashke, duke e mohuar cdo puthje timen, duke e e harruar cdo rrahje zemre te perjetuara bashk, ike duke me lene te mbuluar nga lotet e vetmise dhe nga pluhuri i harreses....
   Ti ike.....

----------


## Poeti

Sa e larget eshte afersia jote!
Sa e zbrazet eshte cdo minute qe me behet vite, dhe sa i rende eshte ajri pa aromen tende, sa e veshtire e nesermja pa te sotmen!?

----------


## Hyllien

Ti erdhe...
nje puthje femijnore
e vjedhur!
...
...
Ti ike...
nje puthje lamtumire
e hidhur!

(Poeti, çjane keto tema keshtu me ikje! I kam lene pikat ne mes per pjesen me te bukur, puthjet midis ardhjes dhe ikjes.  :perqeshje:  )

----------


## Brari

Ti ardhe..


ti ardhe ne mos ikjen time
si nje ylber nen kepucet  e mjegullta
pa qerpik nen vesen apokaliptike
ku rruazat  ikshem ri erdhen
pajtushmerisht me mungesen 
si trendafil  ne harkun e yjshem
germadhave bjen sirena  
ku troku ecen bishtueshem
mbi traversat  e reve
nen gurmazin akullnajor
te ikjes se ardhshme
si penelop  qe qylymshëm
thur arqipelaget  e qenjes..






..

----------


## My_Soul

> Ti ardhe..
> 
> 
> ti ardhe ne mos ikjen time
> si nje ylber nen kepucet  e mjegullta
> pa qerpik nen vesen apokaliptike
> ku rruazat  ikshem ri erdhen
> pajtushmerisht me mungesen 
> si trendafil  ne harkun e yjshem
> ...


____________________
lol

----------


## Helena78

Ti ike .....per tu kthyer
NJe hap pas....ikja ecen
qirinj lutjesh djegin verberine e auroles shtegetare

----------


## Poeti

> Ti erdhe...
> nje puthje femijnore
> e vjedhur!
> ...
> ...
> Ti ike...
> nje puthje lamtumire
> e hidhur!
> 
> (Poeti, çjane keto tema keshtu me ikje! I kam lene pikat ne mes per pjesen me te bukur, puthjet midis ardhjes dhe ikjes.  )


SuiGeneris,

  Janë tema nga jeta ime!
  Pikat që ke lënë në mes, pikat të cilat do të duhej të simbolizonin kohën në mes ardhjes dhe ikjes, në këtë rast janë pika të vendosura kot, sepse në mes ardhjes dhe ikjes mëshihet një mjegull, një turbullirë apo më mirë të themi një uragan që vret, mbahet mend, por që pas ikjes len vetëm kujtime të hidhura dhe plagë, plagë shumë-shumë të thella në jetë.

  Brari dhe My Soul, ju faleminderit për pjesëmarrjen dhe kontributin tuaj në këtë temë!




> Ti ike .....per tu kthyer
> NJe hap pas....ikja ecen
> qirinj lutjesh djegin verberine e auroles shtegetare


Helena78,

  Në këtë rast është ikje pa mundësi kthimi, ikje që vërtetë djeg, por që djeg më shumë se qirinjt, më shumë se zjarriikje që djeg sa djeg jeta.

----------


## natyra

ne kete nate te heshtur

erdhe more dashuri

dhe  i k e    i k e      i k e



mendo se ku me gjete  


me ke lene

----------


## Dito

U zgjova njehere nga nje enderr e gjate,
Dukej sikur nje ze me fliste ne mesnate,
qe vinte si rryme nga toka, ne gjume.
U ngrita dhe thashe: "C'fare do nga une?"

Dito.

----------


## natyra

ne kete nate

neper kujtimet tona copezat e trishtimit 


i    m b l o d h a


nga kockat qdo fije  shkeputur eshte


ehuuuuuuu  cme bere dashuriiii

----------


## Brari

ti ecen

ti ecen mbi qerpikun tim
si kozmodrom mbi shtellunga yjore
mbi zjarre qe kalerojn mbi stalagmite
une si odiseu i fryj  horizontit
ku nje hene pi kuajt e endrres
ne honin  ku verberia 
as homerin nuk sheh
ti ecen me hapin  sarkastik
si  meduze ne zgrip te qenies
ti ecen..




lul



..

e mo my sol  nuk eshte e lehte poezia..

bënj dhe ti nje prov..

----------


## Poeti

> ne kete nate
> 
> neper kujtimet tona copezat e trishtimit 
> 
> 
> i    m b l o d h a
> 
> 
> nga kockat qdo fije  shkeputur eshte
> ...



Natyra,

Copëzat trishtimi ska në dashuri
Vetëm grimca puthjesh aty mund të ketë,
Dhe kujtime të ëmbla të gdhendura në zemër
Për një dashuri që mund edhe tmos ketë emër!

----------


## natyra

sonte dashuri sdua te bej

kam vetem urrejtjen qe me han


cdo qelize


kam vetem kujtimet 

qe peng me kan mbet 


sonte dashuri sdua te bej

----------


## Poeti

> sonte dashuri sdua te bej
> 
> kam vetem urrejtjen qe me han
> 
> 
> cdo qelize
> 
> 
> kam vetem kujtimet 
> ...


Nuk është dashuri vetëm kur bën sex, 
Dashuri ka dhe në një shikim,
Ndërsa urrejtja është plagë e zemrës
Që ndanë dy të dashur dhe i len jetim!!!

----------


## natyra

ti ike dhe harrove 

dhimbjen time


trishtimin tim



fjalet e bukura qe i vrame


valle si ike mbreme



p a   f j a l e



bile te me kishe perbuzur


apo edhe te me kishe share

----------


## natyra

Mes nesh u fut AJO


dhe trembi qetesine  time




Ajo erdhi  si rrufe qe vret



dhe vrau gjithqka gjeti



vrau edhe te fundmet 




peshperima e une dhe ti 




ne heshtje u harruam......

----------


## natyra

pa fjale


pa ikona


sonte e zbrazet 


me eshte botaaaaa



sonte kam vec lot



dhe nje dhimbje



nje dhimbje


qe vec ai e di





sonte  nuk dua te jem



sonte ........

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

nje ketu e nje stamboll keto vargjet. Nuk mbahet ujet me shoshe moj cupeeee...

ps. Seriozisht e kam. Mezi lexohen, le me pastaj te kuptohen.

----------


## natyra

> nje ketu e nje stamboll keto vargjet. Nuk mbahet ujet me shoshe moj cupeeee...
> 
> ps. Seriozisht e kam. Mezi lexohen, le me pastaj te kuptohen.



NUK E KE PATJETER TI KUPTOSH AQ SA  MUNDESH KAPI

----------


## arsen

Te me fuiste mi vida ,me fuiste y me dejaste solo con este gran dolor ke llevo aky,.Es un dolor ce me rrompa mi alma y todo mi corason al no saber  ce tu siges  ai esperandomi , pensandomi ,amandomi...   No te voi a ver mas , no voi a eskucharte,no sentire una carisja   tuya  ......Te me fust mi  amor ,pero  dejaste   lo ce siempre cedha cuando ay algo verdadero y grande''el recuerdo''.Tu ombra sara siempre  lo ce me dara fuersas    para segir apesar de el dolor de cuero y alma.El dolor  del cuerpo es muy fuerte,pero el del corason  me esta cemando  pur dentro...El dia ce yo  me muera alegrate  mi  anjel , porce  esa dia yo vendre   y juntos  vamos a vivir  en eterrnida  del   felisida....Te  me fuiste.....rreina..te me fuiste.....

----------

